# Best t/s resort non-Disney, EZ transport to WDW



## Janis (Feb 11, 2010)

My daughter and her friends are going to a cheerleading competition at WDW. We can stay onsite at a Disney resort for $1600, or use my AC and stay at a lovely t/s resort for $400....Now, that's a no-brainer!

Only problem - they are 17 and 18 and can't rent a car. They need to be able to get back and forth between a few of the parks where the competition will be held. They would prefer  (and so would I) not to have to rely on me to drive them around. 

Are there any resorts that have frequent shuttles to the parks? And then, can we buy Disney transportation with their Park Passes?

Thanks..


----------



## janej (Feb 11, 2010)

I am not aware of any resort with frequent shuttle to Disney.  But all Disney transportation is free.  They should be able to go easily between parks and downtown disney.


----------



## Pro (Feb 11, 2010)

Wyndham Bonnet Creek has frequent transportation to Disney and it is free.  The drivers have a tip jar at exit of the bus.

I used it everyday last October.

Joe


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 11, 2010)

I just stayed onsite Disney. While riding the buses, I found some people who parked at Downtown Disney (free parking) and used the free shuttles.  Your teenage guests would be happy to "wait" for you with all the activity at Downtown Disney.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 11, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> I just stayed onsite Disney. While riding the buses, I found some people who parked at Downtown Disney (free parking) and used the free shuttles.  Your teenage guests would be happy to "wait" for you with all the activity at Downtown Disney.



We're they getting on the park busses at Saratoga Springs? That's a really touchy subject with owners there. I've not seen much of that and I always stay in the area closest to DTD. Now I've given people directions that have ridden park buses back to SSR what stop to get off at to walk to DTD.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 11, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> I just stayed onsite Disney. While riding the buses, I found some people who parked at Downtown Disney (free parking) and used the free shuttles.  Your teenage guests would be happy to "wait" for you with all the activity at Downtown Disney.



The Disney buses at Downtown Disney only go to the Disney resorts and not the parks. The teenagers would have to allow plenty of time - at least 2 hours head start because once they arrive at a Disney resort, they'll have to wait for another bus to go to a park.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 12, 2010)

I am not a Disney expert.  So here is a question for the experts. *Can you drive to a theme park and JUST drop off persons? * I thought you had to pay for parking to get anywheres close to walking distance to a gate.

If you have to pay for dropoff, then DTD is relatively close to Rt 535. And even if you stay onsite, many times you have to change buses to go between places in the Disney network, too.

Personally, I would not be dropping off 17-18 yo girls if they are not familiar with the parks (nor are you it appears). Disney is a big place. Is this cheerleading event being held at one of the convention centers, which is attached to a resort?


----------



## klynn (Feb 12, 2010)

If it were me, I'd stay on Disney property.


----------



## terden (Feb 12, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> I am not a Disney expert.  So here is a question for the experts. *Can you drive to a theme park and JUST drop off persons? * I thought you had to pay for parking to get anywheres close to walking distance to a gate.
> 
> If you have to pay for dropoff, then DTD is relatively close to Rt 535. And even if you stay onsite, many times you have to change buses to go between places in the Disney network, too.
> 
> Personally, I would not be dropping off 17-18 yo girls if they are not familiar with the parks (nor are you it appears). Disney is a big place. Is this cheerleading event being held at one of the convention centers, which is attached to a resort?



Yes, you can drop off for free. Stay toward the right when you get to the toll booth. Tell the toll taker that you want to drop someone off. They will direct you to the correct lane and exit to do it. The dropoff at Magic Kingdom is right by the monorail station. Same thing when picking someone up.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 12, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> I am not a Disney expert.  So here is a question for the experts. *Can you drive to a theme park and JUST drop off persons? * I thought you had to pay for parking to get anywheres close to walking distance to a gate.
> 
> If you have to pay for dropoff, then DTD is relatively close to Rt 535. And even if you stay onsite, many times you have to change buses to go between places in the Disney network, too.
> 
> Personally, I would not be dropping off 17-18 yo girls if they are not familiar with the parks (nor are you it appears). Disney is a big place. Is this cheerleading event being held at one of the convention centers, which is attached to a resort?



I go every year MLK weekend, when they have the big college cheerleading competition. I believe it's held at DHS, at the Indiana Jones stage. I think most of those kids stay on site. Also that same weekend there is some school age soccer tourney(seen the kids/parents on Magic Express, a bunch stay at CBR which is on the same bus route as BCV and BWV).

I'm sure they have some sort of discounted hotel rates, as Disney would like to keep them all on site.


----------



## elaine (Feb 12, 2010)

*cypress pointe is really close*

cypress pointe and a blue-green next to it are really close.  I have walked to DTD with a stroller and 5 yr old on a scooter.  But, no DTD buses go to the parks--they only go to hotels, and I don't think they run until 11 AM.  BUt, they could take a cab from CP in the AM to the park, then take WDW transport to a hotel close to that park and then take bus to DTD and cab or walk from there to CP.  Except Bonnet Creek, I would not want to rely on the "free" shuttle to get there in the AM--I think a lot of those have mutiple pick-ups. If it is trulyl 1600 vs. 400, that is what I would do the $400---I would also call the MArriott Palms, Sabal, Imperial directly and ask if they have a shuttle--even if it costs $8, it might be worth it. Or if they can walk over the the Marriott World Center and take that shuttle. Good luck. Elaine


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 12, 2010)

*Blue Tree Resort.*




elaine said:


> cypress pointe and a blue-green next to it are really close.


The other timeshare that's right near Cypress Pointe I & II is Blue Tree Resort -- more recently [_-- shudder --_] WestGate Blue Tree Resort. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 12, 2010)

take it you can't trade to a DVC resort?

then Wynham Bonnet Creek if RCI.

otherwise Cypress Pointe or Sheraton Vistana.

Sheraton Vistana did have transportation but it is pretty bad and since you are a timeshare owner not paying them cash. It is not free to you.

think it was expensive.

how about taking them - but letting them ride back in a taxi? just give them  the cash before you leave them.


if you go with dropping them off at DD. then do it smart.

for the MK - take the CR bus (walk to the MK it is faster than the monrail)

for Epcot - take the BC bus (they will have to walk to EPcot)

for Studio - take the BW bus (they will have to walk to Studios or take the boat)

for AK - would take the Pop bus - yea I know AKL - but my experience with AKL buses especially to and back the AK were pretty bad - while Pop was excellent


----------



## Janis (Feb 13, 2010)

We are very familiar with the parks as we have attended this cheerleading competition each of the past 5 years. In the past, the venues have been at both MGM and Wide World of Sports. 

This year is the first time we are going as spectators and not participants - which is why I'm looking to stay off-property.

I am beginning to lean toward driving them to and from the parks in the morning and at night, and then just let them take Disney transportation between the parks during the day.

Thanks for the tips on the t/s that are nearby.  Wish I COULD trade into a Disney resort - but so far, none have been available. Except OKW which is only available for $$$ as a getaway...


----------



## silentg (Feb 28, 2010)

Summer Bay has complimentary shuttles to all 4 Disney Parks.  They have a few that leave in the morning and come back in the evening.  My daughter and niece took the shuttles because it costs $14.00 to park at Disney now and the shuttles are free for guests staying at Summer Bay.  TerryC


----------



## Mel (Mar 3, 2010)

Janis said:


> We are very familiar with the parks as we have attended this cheerleading competition each of the past 5 years. In the past, the venues have been at both MGM and Wide World of Sports.
> 
> This year is the first time we are going as spectators and not participants - which is why I'm looking to stay off-property.
> 
> ...



I think this is the best plan.  Many of the resorts have shuttle services available, but you're stuck with their schedules.  Instead, I would drive them, or use a cab ($1200 would pay for quite a few cab rides).  DH dropped us off a couple of times last year with no problem (had had free tickets to Universal, so went there while I took the kids to the Disney parks).


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 3, 2010)

Here are list of resorts I think you can look @ that are within 2-3 miles of WDW.
Cypress Pointe Resort and Cypress Points Grande Villas
Marriott's Royal Palm, Imperial Palm Villas & Sabal Palms
Sheraton Vistana 
Blue Tree Resort @ Lake Buena

I would check II for Get Aways Specials and RCI for their Vacation Special.
I went thru this same problem when my grand daughter participate in an AAU
basketball tourney last year in July.

We were blessed, when we able to pick-up two (2) villas @ Marriott's Grande Vista and two (2) villas @ Cypress Pointe Resort. 
.


----------



## avelox (Mar 3, 2010)

*What exactly is the "AC" meaning in this Thread?*

Hi All!. This is a most informative thread. Thanks to all for this great information. I usually get "caught up" in the slang and the many abbreviations that are used here on the BBS and so i ask (humbly!) if i could get an interpretation of just what AC means as was stated by the original poster Janis when she stated that "... We can stay onsite at a Disney resort for $1600, or use my* AC *and stay at a lovely t/s resort for $400....Now, that's a no-brainer!"
I certainly understand the "no-brainer" part and Janis, if you are still "listening", then please contact me as I have an availabilty at the Sheraton Vistana that you might like and it just now opened up because of a sudden illness situation in our family. We love it there and it is extremely easy for you to drop off the kids anywhere in Disneyworld from there. And then pick them up. We do it all the time. It is, IMO, THE big advantage of the Sheraton Vistana location. 
Thanks!


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 8, 2010)

Janis said:


> We are very familiar with the parks as we have attended this cheerleading competition each of the past 5 years. In the past, the venues have been at both MGM and Wide World of Sports.
> 
> This year is the first time we are going as spectators and not participants - which is why I'm looking to stay off-property.
> 
> ...



We just finished a baton twirling competition at WWoS.  The disney transportation to/from there is not good since the buses are less frequent than the ones to the water parks.  

I think you're right to drive them to/from the parks and let them park hop from there (or at any one of disney's resorts), but if they want to go alone the lynx bus (Orlando's public transit) has routes that go to DTD and the TTC.  A quick boat ride from DTD would also get them to SSR where they can get a bus to any park.

CPR and the grand villas are about 10 mins drive from DTD, even during morning traffic, and about 15 mins from WWoS.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 8, 2010)

avelox said:


> Hi All!. This is a most informative thread. Thanks to all for this great information. I usually get "caught up" in the slang and the many abbreviations that are used here on the BBS and so i ask (humbly!) if i could get an interpretation of just what AC means as was stated by the original poster Janis


AC = Accommodations Certificate, a form of bonus week offered by Interval International to lure high demand deposits.


----------

